# Food Safety News - 03/23/2021..... Court ruling clears way for hydroponics to join National Organic Program



## daveomak.fs (Mar 23, 2021)

*Court ruling clears way for hydroponics to join National Organic Program*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 23, 2021 12:05 am U.S. District Court in San Francisco ruled this week that USDA was correct in certifying organic hydroponic operations as eligible for the National Organic Program (NOP). It was a victory for the Coalition for Sustainable Organics (CSO) and a defeat for the Center for Food Safety (CFS). It represented traditional organic producers who believe that... Continue Reading


*Children sick in Norway after drinking raw milk*
By News Desk on Mar 23, 2021 12:04 am Almost 20 children in Norway have fallen sick after a farm visit that included drinking unpasteurized, raw milk. Health officials reported 17 people became ill after the farm trip, including 16 children aged 3 to 5 years old. Most were infected with Campylobacter but a few patients were also diagnosed with infections from the parasite... Continue Reading


*Denmark traces suspected source of botulism cases*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 23, 2021 12:02 am A product considered to be an alternative to caviar has been linked to a botulism outbreak in Denmark. The incident occurred after six people ate together at a company in early March in Southern Denmark. Three were hospitalized because of botulism and two other people reported mild symptoms. Agustson A/S, the producer, has recalled red... Continue Reading


*Utah adopts cage-free law with 2025 start date*
By News Desk on Mar 23, 2021 12:01 am Utah is the eighth state to require that egg-laying hens be kept in cage-free systems by 2025. Gov. Spencer J. Cox signed Senate Bill 147 into law on March 17. Earlier it passed 25-2 in the Senate with two absent. It was approved 63-to-7 by the House with five not voting. A substitute with some... Continue Reading


*Actions target milk products, fish, canned foods, fresh produce at U.S. borders*
By News Desk on Mar 23, 2021 12:00 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: FDA and FSIS – Hey, President Biden, ask your food safety leadership to visit Makayla and Lucas*
By Bill Marler on Mar 22, 2021 05:48 pm I am speaking (virtually) at the Food and Drug Law Institute (FDLI) Conference this week: https://www.fdli.org/2021/03/2021-f...ment-safety-and-regulation-conference-agenda/. My guess is that there will be a few FDA and FSIS people in attendance. My roll is to bring some reality about why it is a bad idea to poison your customers and what the FDA and FSIS leadership... Continue Reading


*Turkey wraps now on recall list because of Listeria fears*
By News Desk on Mar 22, 2021 03:47 pm MG Foods is expanding its recall of dozens of sandwiches to include three turkey wraps because of potential contamination with Listeria monocytogenes. The initial recall was March 10. The products were distributed between March 3 and March 5. They were packaged in clear plastic wedges and plastic wrap, according to a company recall notice posted... Continue Reading


----------

